

OpenSolaris Governing Board Threatens to Shoot Itself In The Head - bensummers
http://www.cuddletech.com/blog/pivot/entry.php?id=1134

======
rbanffy
I like OpenSolaris too much to be comfortable with the Oracle takeover. It's a
very nice OS, with very cool technologies (ZFS, Crossbow) and it would be a
shame if it became too... Oraclized.

